#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > CMS & Frameworks >  >  Is Wordpress still the best CMS in 2020?

## Bhavya

Earlier Wordpress used to be a podium for blogging, but with time its well developed and become a versatile CMS platform for users to create fully-functional sites for their different purpose. But I have a doubt, Is Wordpress still the best CMS in 2020? If Yes Why?

----------

